# FS - 46g bowfront set up $260 pics added



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a 46g bowfront, with black plastic top and flourescent light for sale. Comes with a fluval 3+, 200w stealth heater, and all-pine stand. Asking $260 OBO for the package.

Standard 46g bowfront set up from J&L Aquatics. Will be available Sunday afternoon. Thanks

Tank:



















Stand: (picture is not my tank, but it is the same set up)


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Daily bump


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Monday bump


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

To the top


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

bump for a nice discus set up.... you down sizing or upgrading?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the bump. Upgrading. Combined my 2 46g bowfronts into one 90g


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Mid-week bump


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

To the top


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Still available. Make me an offer


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Price lowered, now $260


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

To the top


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Pics would really help. Didn't you post some pics of this tank several months ago? Maybe you still have that pic on file in your computer and can load it up? 46 bowfronts make a nice community tank.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

tempting for the dragon puffer!!!

baaaahhhh damn MTS of mine haha


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Pics would really help. Didn't you post some pics of this tank several months ago? Maybe you still have that pic on file in your computer and can load it up? 46 bowfronts make a nice community tank.


Thanks Morainy, I forgot I had some shots. Pictures added to first post.



beN said:


> tempting for the dragon puffer!!!
> 
> baaaahhhh damn MTS of mine haha


Go for it Ben, you know you want another tank.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump. Still available


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

what are the dimensions on this tank?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

36" L x 15" W x 20" H

The center of the curve is 15" W, the sides are 12".


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Still available.


----------

